# Airline Maintenance Humour



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

I thought you might appreciate this..

Never let it be said that ground crews and engineers lack a sense of humor. 
Here are some actual logged maintenance complaints by QUANTAS pilots and the 
corrective action recorded by mechanics. By the way Quantas is the only 
major airline that has never had an accident.

(P) stands for the problem the pilots entered in the log, 
(S) stands for the corrective action taken by the mechanics.

P: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement.
S: Almost replaced left inside main tire.

P: Test flight OK, except autoland very rough
S: There is no autoland installed on this aircraft.

P: Something loose in cockpit.
S: Something tightened in cockpit.

P: Dead bugs on windshield.
S: Live bugs on backorder.

P: Autopilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200-fpm descent.
S: Cannot reproduce problem on ground.

P: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
S: Evidence removed.

P: DME volume unbelievably loud.
S: DME volume set to more believable level.

P: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.
S: That's what they're there for!

P: IFF inoperative.
S: IFF always inoperative in OFF mode.

P: Suspected crack in windscreen.
S: Suspect you're right.

P: Number 3 engine missing.
(note: this was for a piston-engined airplane; the pilot meant the engine was not running smoothly)
S: Engine found on right wing after brief search.

P: Aircraft handles funny.
S: Aircraft warned to straighten up, fly right, and be serious.

P: Radar hums.
S: Reprogrammed radar with words.

P: Mouse in cockpit.
S: Cat installed.


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Can't stop crying after that lot, absolutely excellent. ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Quality [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Remember reading these in my late dads Microlite magazine. Worth the bump on a very old post.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Digging these up from the past is epic...!


----------

